# Rio Carnival begins!



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Images of the Rio's legendary carnival every year 

*Welcome to one of the greatest parties in the history of mankind!*

*Rio Samba Schools Parade

A colorful, theatrical and luxurious party, with political criticism and the famous samba queens*











Carnaval 2016 - Unidos da Tijuca - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr










*Rio Street Carnival

One of the craziest street parties in the world, no doubt*




























*5 videos to prove: 
Rio Carnival is one of the most epic parties in the world!*

*Street Carnival in Rio (1955)*






*Rio Street Carnival in recent years*

*SUPER MARIO BLOCO*






*ORQUESTRA VOADORA*






*CORDÃO DO BOITATÁ *






*MONOBLOCO 
(FABULOUS MOMENT AT THE LENDARY COPACABANA BEACH)*





​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Rio Street Carnival - 2012*

*Bloco (Street Party) 'Cordão da Bola Preta'*


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, can't wait for the fantastic pics to flood this thread...kay:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thanks!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Keep posting Cauê


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Bloco (Street Party) 'Orquestra Voadora'*


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Orquestra Voadora - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Orquestra Voadora - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Orquestra Voadora - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Classic scenes*


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Chora Me Liga - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto: Thiago Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Me Enterra na Quarta - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Monobloco - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

love riooooooooooo


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*February 12, 2012*


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Suvaco de Cristo - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Suvaco de Cristo - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Suvaco de Cristo - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Suvaco de Cristo - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Iago Carvalho (Apr 30, 2011)

Adorei uma foto desse post em especial hahahaha. Loveeee carnivallll


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Monobloco - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The pictures proves. Welcome to the biggest festival on earth!


----------



## Marcus Mendell (Nov 29, 2011)

E tem gente que ainda fica com aquele velho blá-blá-blá :fiddle: de que carnaval do Rio é só para elite, porque só existe no sambódromo e outras choradeiras maís. Papo de quem se recusa a aceitar que o carnaval carioca voltou a ser o maior do planeta!
Taí, contra imagens não há argumentos.
Bomba Rio, bomba, Brasil!:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

Cauê said:


> Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Suvaco de Cristo - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr
> 
> Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Suvaco de Cristo - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


I was participating block of Carnival.
:cheers:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Carnival rules.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Carnaval sucks!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*February 18, 2012*


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Azeitona sem Caroço - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Azeitona sem Caroço - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto Thiago Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto Thiago Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto Thiago Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto Thiago Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Azeitona sem Caroço - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*The greatest street band of carnival with 2,3 million people:
Bloco Bola Preta (Black Ball Band) - February 18, 2012 in Rio's Financial Center*


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*And the colorful Samba Schools Parade started!*


Carnaval 2012 - Escola Império da Tijuca - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2012 - Escola Paraíso do Tuiuti - Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Today (street carnival)*


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco: Volta Alice - Laranjeiras- Foto Evandro Matheus/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Sargento Pimenta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Marcus Mendell (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^^

Cauê, 
vc que é o nosso "embaixador oficial", poderia postar essas fotos maravilhosas nesses dois threads sobre carnaval do Brasil. Um é nacional e o outro internacional:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489221&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489515


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Quando eu tiver paciência, eu juro que postarei! 

*Bloco Orquestra Voadora at Flamengo Park
(Yesterday, Tuesday of Carnival)*


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Orquestra Voadora - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Orquestra Voadora - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Orquestra Voadora - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Orquestra Voadora - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Rio Carnaval 2012 - Orquestra Voadora - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*and the Samba Schools*


Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Salgueiro- Foto Nelson Perez|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2012 - Escola Estação Primeira de Mangueira- Foto Nelson Perez|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Unidos do Viradouro- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2012 - Escola Unidos de Vila Isabel - Foto Rafael Moraes |Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates on the Carnival in Rio...I can feel the beat.kay:


----------



## Marcus Mendell (Nov 29, 2011)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Carnaval sucks!


Sinceramente, eu viverei cem anos e não conseguirei entender o que se passa dentro de algumas pessoas. Sim, porque tem gente que não se conforma com o fato de que outros possam ter gostos diferentes do seu e, por causa disto, saem por aí atacando quem ousa ser assim.
Aliás, esta é a raiz de muitas das guerras durante toda a história da humanidade: Um querendo forçar o outro a pensar e agir conforme seus próprios valores! 

Ainda bem que nunca fui assim. Por exemplo, eu odeio, abomino, desprezo BBB e todos os demais reallities shows, mas não fico entrando em sites onde trata desse tema só para implicar com quem é fã. Que se danem, querem ver, que vejam! O único direito que me reservo é o de não comentar nunca sobre este assunto, pois sei que irá gerar desentendimentos. Portanto, sempre que o tema vem à baila numa roda de amigos, eu simplesmente fico calado. Pronto, simples assim!

Seria muito bom também que pessoas que não gostam de carnaval fizessem o mesmo, não entrassem num thread sobre o tema só para atacar. E não cola mais esse lance de que o país tem prejuízo e blá, blá, blá, porque, só no Rio este segmento movimenta bilhões de reais e emprega mais de 250 mil pessoas o ano inteiro. Precisa dizer mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Marcus Mendell (Nov 29, 2011)

Cauê, 
como no ano passado, vc tá arrasando nas postagens? Acho que o Paes bem que podia te contratar ano que vem, hein?
:applause::applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rio's carnival :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Marcus Mendell said:


> Cauê,
> como no ano passado, vc tá arrasando nas postagens? Acho que o Paes bem que podia te contratar ano que vem, hein?
> :applause::applause:


:lol:
Cara, não liga para os comentários mal educados não. O que importa é que a gente mantém a postura e é feliz. E valeu pelos comentários!

Thanks brother!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Unidos da Tijuca Samba School is the CHAMPION!


----------

